# Losi 1/8 810 4WD vs. Mugen MBX6 Eco.



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

What are the main differences besides price?:wink: Are the parts cheaper made stock on one vs. the other?.Which will cause me less problems in the long run if i take good care of it?Anyone have any pictures of theres? Anything else i need to know that is important?Are parts more readilly avalible for one vs. the other?Thanks.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Mugen is a tank besides the random
A arms breaking. Losi 810 from what i read is a 1/10 trying to be a 1/8 buggy


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

Btw the losi 810 is actually a 1/10 vehicle and not a 1/8 buggy like you say in your title. I haven't seen many people around the Houston tracks with the 810 at all. I have however seen many many mugen Eco buggies. I personally drive 1/8 losi 8ight 2.0 and that would be something you can compare to the mugen. The plastics on losi are top notch and parts are available at Mike's shop. I've never broken a arms on any of my three buggies and truggies. I have heard that people boil the mugen a arms to soften the plastic to make them last longer. Mugen parts are stocked at Mike's and Katy RC track purely because there are that many people in Houston with them! Good luck and go out to the tracks to see the cars that everyone is running.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.726923,-95.610661


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

trunghuynh said:


> Btw the losi 810 is actually a 1/10 vehicle and not a 1/8 buggy like you say in your title. I haven't seen many people around the Houston tracks with the 810 at all. I have however seen many many mugen Eco buggies. I personally drive 1/8 losi 8ight 2.0 and that would be something you can compare to the mugen. The plastics on losi are top notch and parts are available at Mike's shop. I've never broken a arms on any of my three buggies and truggies. I have heard that people boil the mugen a arms to soften the plastic to make them last longer. Mugen parts are stocked at Mike's and Katy RC track purely because there are that many people in Houston with them! Good luck and go out to the tracks to see the cars that everyone is running.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.726923,-95.610661


 If its a 1/10 scale why does it say 1/8 scale nitro on there site?Look on here..... http://www.losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0021


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

They say that because it has similar dimensions. The 810 is the same platform as the Losi Short Course SCTE. Also the same as the Ten-T. They slap a buggy body on it and buggy wheels and extend the arms and call it 1/8 scale. It's a little misleading. Comparing the MBX6 and the 810 is not a fair comparison....the Mugen will run circles around it. As Trung said, 8ight from Losi is a real 1/8 buggy and is a direct comparison to the mugen. 

Again, the 810 is a Losi SCTE short course with a nitro motor, buggy body, and buggy wheels. NOT a "true" 1/8 scale.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> They say that because it has similar dimensions. The 810 is the same platform as the Losi Short Course SCTE. Also the same as the Ten-T. They slap a buggy body on it and buggy wheels and extend the arms and call it 1/8 scale. It's a little misleading. Comparing the MBX6 and the 810 is not a fair comparison....the Mugen will run circles around it. As Trung said, 8ight from Losi is a real 1/8 buggy and is a direct comparison to the mugen.
> 
> Again, the 810 is a Losi SCTE short course with a nitro motor, buggy body, and buggy wheels. NOT a "true" 1/8 scale.


 So how much larger is a "True" 8th scale.Got any reccomendations for a RTR true 8th scale?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> So how much larger is a "True" 8th scale.Got any reccomendations for a RTR true 8th scale?


Are you gonna race?

If you are, don't get a RTR. If your not gonna race, it don't matter.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gary said:


> Are you gonna race?
> 
> If you are, don't get a RTR. If your not gonna race, it don't matter.


 Yeah i will race....


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't get either, get a Hotbodies!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh thats cool. I was thinking of converting a SCTE into a buggy. Glad they did it already. I think both will be fine actually. Better quality on the mugen and wear factor too. But the 810 is a neat budget buggy.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

There is a thread on RC tech for 810 conversions. Alot of people are making them light as possible and slaping a 540/550 can in em and running a 2 cell and seem to be having alot of luck. But I would also pick hotbodies lol. Good luck


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My recommendation.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBVER&P=0


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mofreaka said:


> There is a thread on RC tech for 810 conversions. Alot of people are making them light as possible and slaping a 540/550 can in em and running a 2 cell and seem to be having alot of luck. But I would also pick hotbodies lol. Good luck


I was a hairs breath away from doing this too. Converting my SCTE into a buggy that was 1.2lbs lighter than a std buggy and ran on 2s. My SC was always 2-3 sec slower than my buggy but I wondered if it could get on par if it had a wing and sleek body instead of that parachute of a CORR body, oh and low profile buggy tires. The more I look a that 810 the more it is an incredible value for the beginner. The electronics and motor set up can almost be parted out for 200 of the 300 dollar price. then get the motor mount and battery tray from the SCTE for about $50 and you have an very light weight buggy for very cheap.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

If you want an RTR and you plan on racing id go on ebay or rctech and find a car with good stuff in it, i see mugen's, Xray's, Hot bodies, ect all the time on rctech ready to run with a radio, good(ish) servos, and engines...and usually with TONS of parts.

Local guy is selling one, just saw it... mbx 6 good dealhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=385213


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> If you want an RTR and you plan on racing id go on ebay or rctech and find a car with good stuff in it, i see mugen's, Xray's, Hot bodies, ect all the time on rctech ready to run with a radio, good(ish) servos, and engines...and usually with TONS of parts.
> 
> Local guy is selling one, just saw it... mbx 6 good dealhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=385213


lol thats me selling it, i could even throw in a nitrotec and a jp-4 for another 200 the all that would be needed would be some servos and a radio, i even have two servos from a losi ready to run that i would give to you along with it if you are wanting something to get on the track with


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

killerkustoms said:


> Don't get either, get a Hotbodies!


i like your style lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gary said:


> My recommendation.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBVER&P=0


 Im going to be into it 2k after im done with that one Gary LOL


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

waynewilson417 said:


> lol thats me selling it, i could even throw in a nitrotec and a jp-4 for another 200 the all that would be needed would be some servos and a radio, i even have two servos from a losi ready to run that i would give to you along with it if you are wanting something to get on the track with


Were those aluminum rear hub carriers on there? if so it's WELL! worth 250 just for the option parts alone


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> Were those aluminum rear hub carriers on there? if so it's WELL! worth 250 just for the option parts alone


Yessir! Even have spare carbon fiber shock towers already has everything else cf and a box full of spare parts all avid bearings and a set of spare bearings for the car


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

waynewilson417 said:


> Yessir! Even have spare carbon fiber shock towers already has everything else cf and a box full of spare parts all avid bearings and a set of spare bearings for the car


I almost wish i didn't already have 3 Mugens and an Xray because thats is the Deal of the year!


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> I almost wish i didn't already have 3 Mugens and an Xray because thats is the Deal of the year!


Heck yeah it is, still haven't had a single offer yet lol


----------

